# اعراب: عجوز تمنت ان تعود صبية



## Mido87

السلام عليكم
ما اعراب:
عجوز تمنت ان تعود صبية


----------



## Semsem83

عجوز - مُبتدأٌ مرفوعٌ وعلامةُ رفعهِ الضَّمةُ الظَّاهرةُ على آخره

تمنت - فعلٌ ماضٍ مبني على الفتح. والفاعلُ ضميرٌ مُستترٌ تقديرهُ هي، يعودُ على عجوز 

تمنت ان تعود صبية - 
الجُملةُ الفعليةُ من الفعلِ والفاعلِ في محلِّ رفعِ خبرِ المُبتدأ

تمنت - فعل ماض مبني على الفتح والفاعل مستتر تقديره هي 

أن - حرف مصدري ونصب مبني على السكون

تعود - فعل مضارع منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة على آخره وفاعله ضمير مستتر تقديره هي 

والمصدر الؤول (ان تعود) في محل نصب المفعول به   

صبية - المفعول به منصوب 


الله اعلم


----------



## Mido87

Semsem83 said:


> عجوز - مُبتدأٌ مرفوعٌ وعلامةُ رفعهِ الضَّمةُ الظَّاهرةُ على آخره
> 
> تمنت - فعلٌ ماضٍ مبني على الفتح. والفاعلُ ضميرٌ مُستترٌ تقديرهُ هي، يعودُ على عجوز
> 
> تمنت ان تعود صبية -
> الجُملةُ الفعليةُ من الفعلِ والفاعلِ في محلِّ رفعِ خبرِ المُبتدأ
> 
> تمنت - فعل ماض مبني على الفتح والفاعل مستتر تقديره هي
> 
> أن - حرف مصدري ونصب مبني على السكون
> 
> تعود - فعل مضارع منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة على آخره وفاعله ضمير مستتر تقديره هي
> 
> والمصدر الؤول (ان تعود) في محل نصب المفعول به
> 
> صبية - المفعول به منصوب
> 
> 
> الله اعلم


هل نستطيع ان نقول ان "عجوز" خبر والمبتدأ ضمير مستتر


----------



## Semsem83

أي ضمير مستتر تقصد؟


----------



## Matat

Mido87 said:


> هل نستطيع ان نقول ان "عجوز" خبر والمبتدأ ضمير مستتر


أظنك تقصد هل يمكننا إعراب "عجوز" خبرا لمبتدأ محذوف تقديره "هي"؟ والجواب نعم إن دل عليه دليل. في المثال التالي:
قال خالد: "من هي؟"
 فأجاب محمد: "عجوز تمنت أن تعود صبية. "
 يمكن إعراب "عجوز" هنا خبرا لمتبدأ محذوف تقديره "هي". أما إن أعرب "عجوز" خبرا في جملتك فلا يعرف القارئ هل المبتدأ "هي" أو "أنت" أو "أنا" أو "المعلمة" إلخ لأنك لم تكتب إلا "عجوز تمنت أن تعود صبية". إن كانت جملتك بداية الكلام فلا يمكن حذف المبتدأ فلا يمكن إعراب "عجوز" إلا مبتدأ.


----------



## Mejeed

أظن أن (صبية) تمييز وليست مفعول به .


----------



## Mahaodeh

أنا أرى هذا أيضا. الفعل تمنت لا يحتاج إلى مفعولين، مفعول واحد يكفي وهو المصدر المؤول أن تعود. الفعل تعود فعل لازم وليس متعد ولا يحتاج إلى مفعول به فلا مكان لمفعول هنا. ولكن العبارة تحتاج إلى إزالة إبهام لأن العودة هنا ليست عودة مكانية. والله أعلم​


----------



## Matat

"صبية" ليس مفعولا به ولا تمييزا بل حال منصوبة.


----------



## Mejeed

*الحال يبين هيئة صاحبه "أثناء الحدث" ، كأن تقول : (جاء زيد ماشياً) .
وواضح أن "صبية" ليست لبيان الهيئة "أثناء عودتها" . ولكنها لإزالة الإبهام عن مرادها من أمنيتها .*


----------



## Matat

Mejeed said:


> الحال يبين هيئة صاحبه "أثناء الحدث" ، كأن تقول : (جاء زيد ماشياً) .
> وواضح أن "صبية" ليست لبيان الهيئة "أثناء عودتها" . ولكنها لإزالة الإبهام عن مرادها من أمنيتها .


كلامك صحيح. يبدو أن إعرابها تمييزا أصح للمنعى المراد.


----------



## Matat

أريد مراجعة مسألة إعراب "صبية" بعد البحث وأعود إلى ما قلته أولا أن "صبية" حال وليس تمييزا.  وأرى الدليل على ذلك أن "صبية" يوافق صاحبه بالإفراد والإناث حيث صاحبه فاعل "تعود" ـ أي الضمير المستتر الذي تقديره "هي". أما التمييز فلا داعي أن يوافق صاحبه ـ أي المميَّز ـ تذكيرا ولا إناثا ولا إفرادا ولا تثنية ولا جمعا، فنقول "لي خاتم ذهبا" و"لي خواتم ذهبا" مثلا. أما الحال فتواق صاحبها. فلو ثنينا الصاحب لقلنا "تمنتا أن تعودا *صبيتين*"، ولو جمعناه لقلنا "تمنين أن يعدن *صبايا*"، وما صح القول لو قلنا "تمنتا أن تعودا صبية" أو "تمنين أن يعدن صبية".
الحال على أنواع، فمنها تبين هيئة صاحبها أثناء الحدث ومنها بعد الحدث ومنها قبل الحدث. وفي الكتاب "النحو العربي"ـ ج  ٣ ص. ١٢٧ عن إبراهيم إبراهيم بركاته، يتحدث عن أحد أنواع الحال الذي يسمى الحال المقدرة ويقول عنها:



> وتسمى المستقبلة أو المنتظرة أو المترقّبة ، والمقصود بها الحال التى ينتظر زمنها ، أو يستقبل بالنسبة لزمن عاملها مع صاحبها ، فهى حال مترقّبة بالنسبة لعاملها ، تتضح هذه الحال فى قوله تعالى : (وَقالَ لَهُمْ خَزَنَتُها سَلامٌ عَلَيْكُمْ طِبْتُمْ فَادْخُلُوها خالِدِينَ) [الزمر : ٧٣]. (خالدين) حال منصوبة ، وعلامة نصبها الياء. وصاحبها الفاعل واو الجماعة فى (ادخلوها) ، والعامل فعل الأمر (ادخل) ، والحال هنا مقدرة ، حيث زمنها مستقبل بالنسبة إلى زمن عاملها مع صاحبها ؛ لأن الخلود ـ وهو معنى الحال ـ يأتى بعد دخول الجنة.


----------



## Mejeed

لم أسمع من قبل بالحال المقدرة (المستقبلة أو المنتظرة أو المترقبة)
أحسنت ونفعت .


----------



## Mejeed

Matat said:


> يوافق صاحبه بالإفراد والإناث





Matat said:


> يوافق صاحبه ـ أي المميَّز ـ تذكيرا ولا إناثا ولا إفرادا ولا تثنية ولا جمعا،


الصحيح  :
بالإفراد والتأنيث ..
تذكيرا ولا تأنيثا ..


----------



## Matat

Mejeed said:


> الصحيح :
> بالإفراد والتأنيث ..
> تذكيرا ولا تأنيثا ..



شكرا جزيلا. لقد أخطأت واستخدمت المصطلح الخطأ.


----------

